# Furunculosis; interdigital cysts on toes



## skodish (May 31, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I have a 3 year old V-boy named Cooper who's been having the roughest time all summer.
Several months ago he was diagnosed with furunculosis / interdigital cysts. Originally he was prescribed a few weeks of antibiotics + topical cream. Several vet visits later, those first few weeks turned into almost 12 weeks of antibiotics (and other topical creams) and the vet finally admitted defeat. 

We were send to a dermatologist specialist, who removed some of the bigger cysts with a laser and prescribed another 4 weeks of antibiotics (in the meantime, after several cytologies/biopsies/cultures, it was determined that he also had a staph infection, so the antibiotics were adjusted accordingly) plus two weeks of steroids. For the first time in a while I had hope that we may have finally gotten rid of the furuncles and Cooper was going to be back to his normal, healthy self. But yesterday I noticed that several new "cysts" have developed (even in one of the spots that was lasered). 

I'm at my wit's end how to help my poor Cooper. I read every possible article and added some immune-boosting herbs to his diet, tried all kinds of topical treatments (e.g. silver solution; hypoallergenic baths; epsom salt soaks) and nothing has helped. All the testing has excluded any possible fungal or bacterial infections.

Has anyone ever had similar experiences? Any advice? 
I'll appreciate any feedback, as I just want my poor baby to get better (plus, avoiding spending another $3k sounds okay too...)

Thanks so much,
Selina


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm so very sorry you, and your pup are going through this. It's something I haven't came across. You must be so worried about your pup.


----------



## Tarchin (Oct 6, 2013)

skodish said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a 3 year old V-boy named Cooper who's been having the roughest time all summer.
> Several months ago he was diagnosed with furunculosis / interdigital cysts. Originally he was prescribed a few weeks of antibiotics + topical cream. Several vet visits later, those first few weeks turned into almost 12 weeks of antibiotics (and other topical creams) and the vet finally admitted defeat.
> ...


I wonder if you ever found a solution. My Tarchin has been living the same exact problem for 4 years. She is in so much pain and I did everything you tried exactly same way. Nothing helped


----------

